# FileWriter PrintWriter



## siba (14. Dez 2005)

Hallo!

Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen FileWriter und PrintWriter?


----------



## byte (14. Dez 2005)

Das verrät Dir, wie so häufig, die API:

- http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/FileWriter.html
- http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/PrintWriter.html


----------



## siba (14. Dez 2005)

Die Api und jede Menge ander Literatur wird natürlich immer vorher konsultiert, aber leider bin ich immer noch nicht sehr viel schlauer! Ich habe die Klassen in untenstehendem Beispiel ausprobiert und weder mit FileWriter noch mit PrintWriter wird mein Text fünf in der erstellten Datei gespeichert! Es wird zwar in beiden Fällen die Datei Text.txt erstellt, aber sie ist immer leer! Wo mache ich einen Fehler/Denkfehler?



```
import java.io.BufferedWriter;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;

public class SchreibenCharacter {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		File f = new File("Text.txt");
		try {
			FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(f);
			BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(fw);
			PrintWriter pw = new PrintWriter(bw);
			pw.write("fünf");
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Bert Brenner (14. Dez 2005)

Kein close()?


----------



## thE_29 (14. Dez 2005)

es fehlt das close!

Das close macht einen flush 

Mach ein flush und es würde auch ohne close gehn!


----------



## bygones (14. Dez 2005)

man kann den PrintWriter z.b. auch auf autoflush schalten und dann flushed jedes printxx automatisch


----------

